# Sweeping for the Government



## hoopdavies (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello all,

My second post here. My desire to enter the sweeping business is because of the amount of Government sweeping jobs there are where I live in VA. My biz partner has Native-American disabled veteran classification with the government. Meaning that he qualifies for "First Dibs" on any government contracts because he is a minority. This allows him to win contracts even if he bids higher than other contractors.

Whats it like to contract with the Government? Can this make money?


Thanks


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

hoopdavies;393496 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My second post here. My desire to enter the sweeping business is because of the amount of Government sweeping jobs there are where I live in VA. My biz partner has Native-American disabled veteran classification with the government. Meaning that he qualifies for "First Dibs" on any government contracts because he is a minority. This allows him to win contracts even if he bids higher than other contractors.
> 
> ...


hm... biz partner. You have the potential for heartbreak all over this one. If your future partner relies on his minority status he's likely to get tired of you hanging on for the ride if he feels he's the main reason your company would get contracts. Greed might set in and he'll go his own way. Also, sweeping is more expensive to start than you may be aware of. Also partners in business have a high failure rate.

Just some thoughts to ponder on.


----------

